
China has ‘wasted’ $6.8tn in investment, warn Beijing researchers - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/002a1978-7629-11e4-9761-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3KN8tIoym
======
antr
If you see the paywall you can read the article here:
[http://forum.lankaninvestor.com/t3052-china-has-
wasted-68tn-...](http://forum.lankaninvestor.com/t3052-china-has-wasted-68tn-
in-investment-warn-beijing-researchers)

